# Bandsaw Box plans



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

For some, this will sound strange coming from me. I am an anti-plan guy. Another way to say that is that I like to come up with my own designs when making something - sometimes I do drawings to guide me - usually I don't.

I want to make some bandsaw boxes. I've never made one. When I look at a block of wood or a sheet of paper and try to draw a pattern I draw a complete blank.

I'd like to print a pattern I could glue onto a block of wood. So far, I have not been able to find a source of bandsaw box patterns to print out other than some very fancy (and expensive) patterns.

Does anyone know of a source of basic bandsaw box patterns?


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Uh oh Rich. There goes your credibility…........PLANS? (Just jokin' of course.)
Bill


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jan 3, 2012)

I can relate Rich. I've been wanting to make a band saw box for awhile but couldn't come up with a design. (I try to be original and don't like using someone else's ideas or plans either). I went to "google image search" and looked at dozens of pics of bandsaw boxes. I decided to go with one of the most popular "cracked bandsaw box". The plans are there but I just took the basic dimensions and free handed the shapes. But before I started I thought I'd practice and drew up my own design on a blank chunk of basswood I had. I've now got all the pieces cut for both and about to go to shop and start sanding. I'll post the pics when finished. (along with other stuff)
Good luck.


----------



## Danpaddles (Jan 26, 2012)

Plans? We don' need no STEEKIN' plans!!

http://www.amazon.com/Sculpted-Band-Saw-Boxes-ebook/dp/B0054JTHYW/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1328550494&sr=8-2

well, for band saw boxes, it might help to at least look at someone's plans. And this book has some technique tips I found valuable.

I still say, instead of gluing up a big block, then cutting the outside, then cutting off the back- instead, I'd leave the last layer unglued from the block, use some ears for a dead space to let some dowels hold the back in position. After the outside is cut (leave the ears for last), you can just lift off the back to cut out the drawers. It saves one tricky cut. I never seem to get a nice clean resaw on that back, especially with a narrow, fine blade.


----------



## Pdub (Sep 10, 2009)

Here is a free pattern and the instructions. The second link is for a full size pattern of the box.
http://americanwoodworker.com/blogs/projects/archive/2010/03/30/push-button-bandsaw-box.aspx. 
http://americanwoodworker.com/blogs/projects/archive/2010/03/15/bandsaw-box-full-size-pattern.aspx

Google "free bandsaw box plans" and see what else pops up.


----------



## jim454 (Oct 17, 2011)

Here some Bandsaw Box plans Jeff Greef Woodworking shopsmith.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Rich,
Check out Lois Ventura's books. They come with a bunch of patterns for bandsaw boxes…from the very simple to the very complex. You can look at some of the contents on the Amazon website. If you would like, PM me and I will send you some of the patterns from my copy via snail mail.
Ellen


----------

